# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  crossover στο αυτοκίνητο

## jakjak

θέλω να βάλω crossover στα ηχεία του αυτοκινήτου .
μπροστά έχει 2 ευρείας και 2 τουΐτερ και πίσω 2 ευρείας .
σκέφτομαι να βάλω πίσω 2 τουΐτερ που έχω και 2 γουφεράκια .
κάπου διάβασα ότι εάν βάλω κανονικό crossover  θα βελτιωθεί σημαντικά η ποιότητα του ήχου , από να παίζουν με τα πυκνωτάκια και το ευρείας όλες τις συχνότητες .
ο ενισχυτής του ράδιο είναι 4χ50 .
τι προτείνετε ? 
δεν έχω θέμα να το αγοράσω ή να το φτιάξω , με προτίμηση στο φτιάξιμο πάντως .

----------

